# axillary mass / ??????????



## codedog (Nov 12, 2010)

Patient was booked as bilateral  axillary mass , cpt code 38525 
  -which I dont think it right,

here is operative report -  a female with bilateral axillary masses,which appear to be accessory breast tissue .Attention was first turned  to the right axilla with an elliptical incsion was made through the skin in the right axilla to  encmpass exciising  the excess skin. Electrocautery was used to  dissect throught  the subcutaneous tissue  to  excise  theacccessory  subcutaneous tiossue.  There was  no sign of  adenopathy. The wound was irrigated  with normal saline,inspected ,and found to be hemostatic. .The subcutaneous tissue was  closed with  interrupted 3-0  Vicryl sutures,and 4-0 NYLON SIMPLE SUTURES were used to close the skin .  SAME  PROCEDRE was done on left side .

Now path report came back as bENIGN axillary breast tissue with fibrocystic disease

READING PATH WANTS E TO CODE BREAST EXCISION.
NOT SURE ,PLEASE,ANY SUGGESIONS,OR LINKS  I CAN GO TO -THANKS


----------

